# Covid-Inspired Ripoffs



## win231 (May 19, 2021)

A woman I chat with during my walk told me what she went through recently:
Her dog started coughing & she took him to the Vet who found that a Foxtail went into his nose. 
The Vet wanted $1,500.00 to remove it, plus another $500.00 for an overnght stay "For Observation."
She took him to a different Vet who did it for $800.00.
She suspected what I told her - businesses are trying to make up what they lost this past year by ripping off everyone they can.
It's sorta funny; I told her about the time when I was 13 yrs old 55 years ago & I removed a Foxtail from my piano teacher's cat's eye.
My car insurance company (21st Century) tried to triple my premium in January after a minor accident that wasn't my fault; I left them & saved $1,800.00 / year.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> A woman I chat with during my walk told me what she went through recently:
> Her dog started coughing & she took him to the Vet who found that a Foxtail went into his nose.
> The Vet wanted $1,500.00 to remove it, plus another $500.00 for an overnght stay "For Observation."
> She took him to a different Vet who did it for $800.00.
> ...


Yes it's happening here too.  It absolutely infuriates me that so many places are 'punishing' the already compromised with higher prices to make up what they've lost during the last year!

As a small example the beauty salon 2 days ago had doubled their price from last year for a small procedure ..I won't be returning to that salon , because you know that those prices won't come down again.

..also because so many Brits can't get abroad on holiday this summer, some  UK  Hotels and B&B's have increased their prices exponentially .. . Why use a stick to beat  the already beaten?.. I actually hope those businesses hit the wall as soon as the pandemic is over... they deserve it..


----------



## chic (May 20, 2021)

Ditto and my car was vandalized a couple of weeks ago. I got a check from my insurance which is not enough to cover repairs and car rental while my car is being repaired and now I'm worried my rates will go up.


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2021)

I felt that way when getting estimates from home maintenance contractors. $4800 to replace shingles on a 300 sq ft roof? $11,000 to paint the trim? Come on, now.


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2021)

chic said:


> Ditto and my car was vandalized a couple of weeks ago. I got a check from my insurance which is not enough to cover repairs and car rental while my car is being repaired and now I'm worried my rates will go up.


I would contact them & ask for a supervisor & complain about it.  My sister also got an insufficient settlement check to repair her car after an accident that wasn't her fault.  After complaining, they sent her another check to cover everything.
Insurance companies try to rip off everyone; they figure it's worth it for the ones who don't make any noise & just take it.


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

chic said:


> Ditto and my car was vandalized a couple of weeks ago. I got a check from my insurance which is not enough to cover repairs and car rental while my car is being repaired and now I'm worried my rates will go up.


Bluddy Barstewards..

I hate vandals.  It's one thing to have something vandalised but when it's something that's covered with insurance, then you as the victim are paying for the rest of your life if you have to claim..and even if you don't you're out of pocket to pay for the damage..


----------



## Don M. (May 20, 2021)

Virtually Everything has, or will be, going up in price....as a result of the effects this virus has had on the global economies.  Everything from Toilet paper, to new cars and houses have gone up in price in recent months....and it may be quite awhile before there are any real "bargains".   There are even rumors that the SS COLA may be raised 3 or 4% next year, as a result.  Inflation is going to be with us for the rest of the year....if not longer.

One of the biggest drivers of Inflation is going to be Employee wages.  Virtually every business is having trouble hiring needed staff.  As a result, many are offering higher pay, and this will ultimately show up when the consumer buys something.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 20, 2021)

It's not really business owner's and manufacturer's fault, though. When all those stimulus and covid relief packages came out, guess who got first pick on the million-dollar checks? Big business and tech, various "charitable" foundations and LLCs, and science.


----------



## Don M. (May 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It's not really business owner's and manufacturer's fault, though. When all those stimulus and covid relief packages came out, guess who got first pick on the million-dollar checks? Big business and tech, various "charitable" foundations and LLCs, and science.



Whenever the governments try to solve a problem, by throwing Money at it, it is Always the Special Interests who reap the highest rewards.


----------



## Ladybj (May 20, 2021)

debodun said:


> I felt that way when getting estimates from home maintenance contractors. $4800 to replace shingles on a 300 sq ft roof? $11,000 to paint the trim? Come on, now.


We got an estimate for a roof for $25,000.  It's not like they are building an addition to our house...SMH.


----------



## Jules (May 20, 2021)

After a year of manufacturing businesses barely running, they don’t have the products that everyone wants now.  They can charge whatever they want and they are.  

Another way.  Today I opened a package of cookies.  Same size.  Much smaller cookies because it was all interior packing.  At least when you buy a smaller package for the same price you know that you’re being gouged right away.


----------

